# Aromamizer RDTA 3ml - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/11/15)

The Aromamizer RDTA 3ml (Velocity Post) are now in stock.







http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/aromamizer-rdta-3ml

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

